# shampoo recommendations



## Lilly's mom

*Looking for a shampoo that whitens (without bleaching) detangles and moisturizes the skin. Lilly's coat is cottony and rather thick so comb outs can be difficult at times. What do you all use?*


----------



## Havtahava

I don't know if you will ever find a shampoo that will whiten and condition. They seem to be opposing processes in shampoo. Most shampoos that truly whiten need a lot of good conditioning done after use. And conditioning shampoos don't seem to whiten if they even clean well.

What kind of whitening shampoo do you want? Are you getting rid of urine, feces or saliva stains? If so, you will want an enzymatic shampoo like E-Z Groom Crystal White. If you are just trying to brighten an overall dingy coat, then you will want something like #1 All Systems Professional Formula Whitening Shampoo. (Warning: If the coat is dry, this _will _stain your dog blue!) In addition, they also have the Super Whitening Gel, and this does need extra conditioning after use, because it makes the hair dry and brittle if left on too long.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Right now I am useing Fresh n'Clean for white coats. I am just basicly wanting something that will clean her and get rid of the so called doggy smell. Since she is white I thought I should use a shampoo for white coats. What should I use?


----------



## Havtahava

Most any shampoo will work for white coats unless it specifically says otherwise. 

What kind of doggy smell are you getting? Havanese don't really have much of a smell. How often are you bathing her? Is she getting wet outside?

My favorite shampoo is the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo, but it hardly has a smell at all once it is diluted and it definitely doesn't leave any smell on the dogs. A lot of the higher end shampoos are very fragranced (overly fragranced!) and some of the cheaper ones are too. If you strictly want to cover a smell, you might want to consider a doggy cologne - especially if you are already bathing her once every one or two weeks. 

I think it is more important to keep them clean (not let them get dirty in the first place), and lightly wash them, definitely condition them well, and if that fragrance is desired, then add it with a cologne - as long as you don't overdo it and Lilly isn't sensitive to it. There are a lot of nice dog colognes at the pet stores, Target and many of the dog supply web sites.


----------



## Lynn

Lilly's mom said:


> Right now I am useing Fresh n'Clean for white coats. I* am just basicly wanting something that will clean her and get rid of the so called doggy smell. * Since she is white I thought I should use a shampoo for white coats. What should I use?


Katrina,

I use Vellus products and I love the smell of the shampoo, so much that I want to wash the dogs, because I love how they smell after their bath. Vellus also has a clarifying shampoo that makes Casper (white/cream) really white. They have a sample kit, that I started with. I have now been using Vellus products for 7 months now and really like them.


----------



## Thumper

I still like the Pantene Blonde Expressions, it whitens Gucci up plenty and it leaves her coat really silky, I've been using Eqyss for the last month or so, but I can't say it does that much better to justify the HUGE price difference (its much more expensive!)

Plus, I love the way she smells w/ the Pantene!

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm going to have to try the Pantene. I've just been using baby shampoo. When he comes home from the groomer's, he has this wonderful powdery smell. I need to find out what she uses.


----------



## irnfit

I have been using Isle of Dog products and really like them. I use the evening primrose scented ones, and they are very mild and have a nice fragrance. They leave the dogs very white.

They are due for a bath now. I have been holding off because of the weather, but they are so dirty. I just got the Eqyss products, and will try those this time.

Kara, do you use the Pantene shampoo and conditioner on Gucci?


----------



## Julie

I like the Coat Handler's products.They are just lightly scented.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Havtahava said:


> Most any shampoo will work for white coats unless it specifically says otherwise.
> 
> What kind of doggy smell are you getting? Havanese don't really have much of a smell. How often are you bathing her? Is she getting wet outside?
> 
> My favorite shampoo is the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo, but it hardly has a smell at all once it is diluted and it definitely doesn't leave any smell on the dogs. A lot of the higher end shampoos are very fragranced (overly fragranced!) and some of the cheaper ones are too. If you strictly want to cover a smell, you might want to consider a doggy cologne - especially if you are already bathing her once every one or two weeks.
> 
> I think it is more important to keep them clean (not let them get dirty in the first place), and lightly wash them, definitely condition them well, and if that fragrance is desired, then add it with a cologne - as long as you don't overdo it and Lilly isn't sensitive to it. There are a lot of nice dog colognes at the pet stores, Target and many of the dog supply web sites.


*I have 2 colognes that I could use I just don't because she has a fit and tries to rub them off. I do bathe her once a week. I am not sure what the smell is. I will normaly do a but bath about every 3 days along with eyes every night. Perhaps it is the power of suggestion. I am not sure.*

*Kara I think I will try the blonde expressions and see how she does with that.*
*Thank you to everyone for the suggestions*.


----------



## Jane

Katrina,

I have tried a lot of shampoos and I really love Nature's Specialties' Plum Silky shampoo. It is the only shampoo that doesn't leave Lincoln's coat a mess or dried out - he is very puffy and cottony. I love Coat Handler's conditioner too, but I didn't have luck with their shampoos.

Every dog's coat is slightly different, so you just have to see what works for Lilly. And that's how you end up with enough products to bathe a small Havanese army :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Ain't that the truth!

I have SOO many shampoos and conditioners, and i keep gravitating towards the Human-Pantene shamp/cond for $4 a bottle! I have spent $20+ on bottles and am not very impressed. Oh well..

Katrina, I hope it agrees with her coat...I've noticed it leaves her more silky and not "cottony" like some products do!

I also like that its not "blue" alot of the 'blonding' shampoos are blue! I hate that. This one is a light gold color.

Kara


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty's coat is thick and cottony also. We use Petsilk. They have a whitening shampoo that I use and I like that. I also use their moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. Their products smell really good! You have to order online though. I've only ordered once, since Dusty's breeder gave us a large supply to start with, and I had a bit of a hard time finding it. The owner of Dusty's brother (also thick cottony coat) has told me she's liked allsystems and Isle of Dog products. I may try the Pantene one of these days also!


----------



## ivyagogo

Kara - I just tried the blonde expressions on Gryff and I love it! He is so white and fluffy and he smells so good.


----------



## luv3havs

Kara, and Ivy,

I used Pantene Blonde Expressions on Cali last night, and then poured the conditioner (Mane and Tail rec. by the groomer and very inexpensive) mixed with distilled water on her coat and covered her with a towel heated in the microwave.

She looks great and smells nice. Almost no scent ,which I like.
I have used expensive dog shampoos and conditioners, but I like these better.
My DH is happier because the scents from other grooming products make him Sneeze LH.


----------



## irnfit

Last night was bath night. I used the Eqyss shampoo & cond. Also used the rebuilder on Kodi. I loved the fragrance of the products. Kodi's color is beautiful, and Shelby's white is very white. They are both very soft. So far, I am liking these products.

I am going to try the Pantene next time.


----------



## Brady's mom

I use the Eqyss products too and really like them. I just bought the avacodo leave in conditioner which was really nice. I may check out the Panteen next too.


----------



## Havtahava

It is funny how different products work better with different coats, but then we all have our own preferences on top of that. Karen, Elaine really likes the EQyss avacado conditioner and I really like the EQyss premiere conditioner... as well as the detangler goo (can't think of the name right now).

Oops - I got away from talking shampoos though.


----------



## ivyagogo

Once I get the shampoo rinsed off him, I can't deal with conditioner too. He HATES having a bath and I barely escape with the kitchen in tact. I wonder if it is easier in the bathtub?


----------



## littlebuddy

i use aveeno. my groomer swears by it, it leaves his coat clean, soft and he doesn't have dry skin. it's the aveno with the light blue cap, i think it's a shampoo and conditioner in one. i use to use a doggy specific shampoo and she said that most of these products are just to harsh for our delicate havs!


----------



## Thumper

Ivy and Nan,

That's GREAT! 

I really do think that the Pantene is just awesome on cream/white dogs, it really makes the coat so much more silky for some reason. I'm amazed at some shampoos that I think leave her looking like a cotton ball, but the Pantene doesn't.

I do love the Eqyss products too, but I don't know if I will keep buying them or not, maybe just the rebuilder and leave-ins..which she hasn't been matting very much at all the last few weeks.

I hope you notice less matting too!

And I love the smell! Yesterday was bath day here and I used the Eqyss shampoo and Pantene Blonde/straightening conditioner and she looks amazing.

I've never had a problem w/ dry skin or itching w/ Gucci. I actually think alot of dog shampoos are more heavily scented (perfumed hence irritation) than human ones, I think some dog-brands are really meant for stinky dogs, not non-obnoxious smelling breeds like ours! 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

I did like the Pantene products on my first two dogs when they were younger, especially after beach trips! Ha ha! But I didn't like the Pantene on the Havs when they got their full adult coats.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

irnfit said:


> Last night was bath night. I used the Eqyss shampoo & cond. Also used the rebuilder on Kodi. I loved the fragrance of the products. Kodi's color is beautiful, and Shelby's white is very white. They are both very soft. So far, I am liking these products.
> 
> I am going to try the Pantene next time.


Michele, do you like the fragrance better than Isle of Dog?


----------



## irnfit

I can't say I like it better, but it is equally as nice.


----------



## JanB

ivyagogo said:


> Once I get the shampoo rinsed off him, I can't deal with conditioner too. He HATES having a bath and I barely escape with the kitchen in tact. I wonder if it is easier in the bathtub?


I prefer the bathtub and once I even took her in my large shower with me, sat down on the floor of it with her in my lap and used the long spray nozzle. That actually worked the best. She seemed more comfortable and didn't try to get away at all.

My breeder recommended either Pantene or the Garnier Fructis shampoos and conditioners. I used Pantene exclusively on my Sheltie and you know what kind of coat they have! She always looked and smelled wonderful.

I'm using Garnier on Tessa now because that's what I happened to have available. I'm out of Pantene at the moment but I plan to try the Blonde Expressions - Tessa is more white than black.


----------



## Thumper

Jan,

I just bought the "new" Pantene shampoo and conditioner for "Straight" hair, or to help "straighten", I can't remember if it is 'blonding' or not, but it works really nicely! She had a dress on today and a harness and NO mats!!!!!! :whoo: And her hair is very straight! Except for the crimping here and there. lol

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Thumperlove said:


> She had a dress on today and a harness and NO mats!!!!!! :whoo:
> Kara


Hello Pictures Kara... we need more pictures of Gucci dressed up.

I have only used the IO dog once on Riley so far, I really liked it. I do love the the eqyss product and have had great luck plus I love the smell.


----------



## Thumper

LOL! Actually, I DID take a picture of her today 

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Ohhh look at Gucci, I love the pink ruffles and the pockets oh and her mommy and me barrette sooo cute.


----------



## Lynn

Pink is definately Gucci's color!!


----------



## JanB

Oh, is that a little denim and pink dress?? And the barrette...too cute for words! She is just sooo precious and adorable!


----------



## Brady's mom

Ivy, I use the Eqyss Premier conditioner after I shampoo Brady. You can put it on right over the shampoo and then wash it off together. Only one rinse! I use the Avacoda leave in conditoner for an extra conditioning here and there. I also have the Survivor detangler from them which I like as well.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, yall'! :kiss:

Too bad I couldn't get her to stand up or SIT for a picture, Lazy arse' wouldn't budge off the couch! ound: Wonder where she gets that from?  hehe.

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Kara, that is too cute. Does she actually keep the barette in her hair all day? I bought the cutest one for Shelby - a little Christmas tree with a red bow. The tree is too heavy and it just flops in her face, :biggrin1: so she will have none of it.


----------



## Lilysplash I

Gucci is definately a calendar girl!


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Lilysplash and Michele!

No Calendar Girl title for her this year, Maybe she'll be cuter, or "less white" next year  hehe.

Michele, That one stays pretty good, it is actually a ribbon that says "Mommy and Me" glued on to marabou fur and then glued to the barette (I made it!) So its pretty light.

I also bought her a Santa Clause pony-holder, but that one flips up.

Have you tried using a band to put the top knot in and then adding the barrette to the topknot? That might work! 

Kara


----------



## Carol

Kara - that is just too cute for words!


----------



## SMARTY

Lilly, to get a dog their whitest try Farham's White and Bright for Horses. I have used this product on Smarty and myself. It is about $15-20 for a 32 oz. bottle, which dilutes 2 to 4 capfuls per gallon. I do use it straight from the bottle on hard spots or dilute stronger. One bottle is all you will ever need it will last for years. I have bought and tried a lot of other products but this is the best one I have found for whitening. I cannot tell if it has any bleaching properties or not. My skin is super sensitive and it would have affected my hands if it was harsh at all. I have had horses that came to us that have been in a pasture with red mud for of years and after a couple of washing with this product their coats were beautiful. If there is a difference in the ph for horses, dogs and people it has not affected my hair or skin. 

Judges always commented on how beautiful and shinny Smarty’s coat was. I used the above with Pantene conditioner.

I did post a couple of other products in a different thread that I am going to go back and edit. After 3 washing with these I am not happy with Smarty’s coat. When showing I noticed most of the dogs had a fluffier, dryer, more cottony coat. After 3 weeks using the products I noted in the other thread Smarty’s coat is like that. It seems to stay fluffy longer but I want the silky coat back, so I will use the above and Pantene conditioner for washing tomorrow.

Gucci is too cute. Smarty will not wear clothes and will not have covers on her at night. I ordered her the rain jog suit from Muttluks, I hope she will wear it.


----------



## Julie

Sandi will that Farham's take out mustache/beard staining?Is it safe close to the eyes?

I may have to try that on Quince.Thanks in advance.....


----------



## SMARTY

Julie, I really can't say if it will remove the eye staining or not, Smarty's stains were on a darker coat, they are gone. I was giving all the credit to Angles Eyes and the distilled water. She has never acted like the shampoo bothered her eyes, but I am very careful with anything around the eyes. 

I have seen it work miracles on some really bad stains with the horses. Nothing is worse than the red clay we have here in Georgia. I used it on my Boxers and it made the white super white and brought out the fawn and brindle coloring with a good shine. 

If it has a bleaching agent I have not noticed, but you might want to call the Farnam Companies. They are in Phoenix, Arizona. No phone number or web site noted.


----------



## Lina

Gucci looks adorable! I especially love that last photo of her.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures of Gucci Kara!She is such a pretty girl!

Thank you Sandi----I think I'll look for that shampoo.


----------



## Laurief

Yes that Gucci is a cutie!! I just bought the bands for Lexi's hair, put it in this morning, but it was gone when I came home from work. I would assume if one of then ate those tiny things, it would just go right thru them right? 

Backto shampoos - are you all saying that you use human panteen on your dogs? I am laughing thinking, wow Panteen has gone in to pet grooming. I would have to imagine if it works great on dogs, why buy the special dog shampoo? I did just buy the coat handlers, and used it after their last bath. I like the smell!! I am gonna hit the grocery store for panteen blonde!! 
Now if I used it on Lexi, obviously the goal is to keep her white , real white, but it wont bother the black will it?


----------



## Thumper

Laurie, 

You'll probably find the band on the floor somewhere?...Gucci has never tried to eat hers, lol..but if I wrap a smaller topknot 3X she can't get it off, but then again, nor can I! I have to cut it off at night, which adds up! I just ordered a bunch from petedge w/ the bows attached.

Yes, I use the Human Pantene, which started out as a FLUKE. Before I got Gucci, I didnt' really research shampoos/conditioners, I just picked up some cheapo crap for puppies at Petsmart and it STUNK, it smelled like dirty dog to me, so I grabbed the blonde expressions that *I* use and bathed her in it, no reaction, she looked and smelled good, so I stuck w/ it. I've tried Pure Paws, Chris Christensen, Eqyss, Coat handler and baby shampoo/conditioner. Out of all of those, I'd say the top 2 are Pantene and Eqyss for Gucci's coat, but I'm sure there are probably dogs w/ coats that respond better to the others, etc. Its really a personal preference. All I know is, the Chris Christensen and Coat handler left her coat WAY too "cottony" and it dried out too quickly after the bath.

But, at about $4-5 each for Pantene Shampoo and conditioner, its worth a shot, right? lol...

I think they make one for Dark hair?? Called Brunette Expressions or something? I doubt the blonding would effect darker hair though? I'd be surprised if it did, my husband has borrowed my shampoo and his hair is still black! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy

I am very intrigued by this Pantene Craze. Do you think the brunette expressions would bring out Jasper's fawn color? or do you think it would just make him dingy. For me (dark hair) the brunette expressions made my hair too red.


----------



## Laurief

I figure it is worth a try!! I figure that once I get out of this new stage I am in (trying out different hair colors) - midlife crisis?? Peri Menap?? who knows. I probabably will go back to my blond and if it doesnt work for the dogs, I will use it. Missy, if you try it, let me know how it works, I would get some for Logan. Thanks.


----------



## irnfit

It has only been a few days since bath time when I used the Eqyss products, and I can really see a difference in Kodi's hair. I think the Rebuilder was very good for him. I just brushed him and he is very soft, no mats, and his hair didn't feel as frizzy. He's still a puffball, though.


----------



## Posh's Mom

*California Baby*

This is the stuff I've been using and it really seems to be working.

I figured if it was really safe without all the yucky chemicals and I trusted it with my human babies I would try it with Posh.

It's called California Baby Calming Shampoo, I also use the Calming Conditioner on Posh. Everyone comments on her beautifully soft fur. I think it feels like feathers. She hasn't had any problems yet with matting, but she is only seven months old and I know her coat will change as she matures. I brush her every night to wind down, so this probably helps her coat stay nice too.










Here is the info off the California Baby Website:

Age: Newborn and older
For Use: Use for baby's first bath! For hair, face & body.
Scent: Our special Calming™ aromatherapy blend that includes French lavender
Product description: A concentrated, gentle, non-stripping cleanser. California Baby®'s light & fresh Calming™ essential oil blend adds to the bathing experience. Leaves hair noticeably shiny, soft, and manageable. Our customers have reported excellent results with this shampoo & body wash in their fight against eczema and other skin sensitivities. Great travel size.

For Grownups:
A great non-drying facial wash for adults (and teenagers!) with sensitive or problem skin.
Thinning hair? Use in place of harsh shampoos that can contribute to hair loss
Safe for chemically treated hair

Benefits & Features:
Contains organic and sustainably grown ingredients
Cleansing agent: 100% Decyl polyglucose 
No Sodium lauryl sulfate, DEA, or numbing agents
No tears, non-irritating, non-stripping formula. Safe and gentle
Two products in one--use head to toe. May be used for hair, face and body
Great for babies, kids, or adults with chemically sensitive skin. Will not irritate eczema or cradle cap reports of healing even stubborn cases.


----------



## ama0722

She is very adorable- would make me want to try the shampoo and welcome to the forum! :welcome:

Amanda


----------



## Callalilly

Wow she's beautiful!!! What a sweet face


----------



## JanB

Posh is adorable, what a sweet expression. I love her coloring!

And :welcome:


----------



## irnfit

I think besides Petedge, this is the other thing we can't resist. Thanks for the tip, because your dog looks beautiful. I just ordered the travel size of the shampoo/cond. I could open up a store with all the shampoos and conditioners I have bought for the dogs. I only have two for myself and they have a whole shelf full. :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Posh looks like my MeMe*

Oh my goodness to see Posh was like looking at my little MeMe girl. What color is Posh considered? My breeder registered MeMe as a gold brindle. She's got a bit more cream/tan coming out at the roots than does Posh. I'm just hoping MeMe will hold the dark tips, but I know she probably won't. They are such fun to watch with their color changes. MeMe is also seven months - born May 8th. What about Posh?:kiss:


----------



## Lilly's mom

*My vote is for the blonde expressions and I bought the Suave version her she is after her bath.*


----------



## Posh's Mom

She is as lovely on the inside as on the outside! We are having so much fun with her. I started researching and attending Havanese "Open Houses" about a year ago. In August, I met Posh who was the breeder was keeping for herself, she was only 12 weeks back then. I remember thinking..."oooh she is so gorgeous." I never would have guessed she would be living with us four months later!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh my goodness to see Posh was like looking at my little MeMe girl. What color is Posh considered? My breeder registered MeMe as a gold brindle. She's got a bit more cream/tan coming out at the roots than does Posh. I'm just hoping MeMe will hold the dark tips, but I know she probably won't. They are such fun to watch with their color changes. MeMe is also seven months - born May 8th. What about Posh?:kiss:


MeMe and Posh could be "soul sistas." Posh was born on May 7th!!! She is also a registered Gold Brindle. Posh also has a lot of gold behind her ears, which you can't see in the picture. It's fun seeing her color change, I hope the black stays too. I tell my knitting friends it's like knitting with Noro yarn to watch her colors change. You knitters will get that one. She was actually born on the same day our beloved border collie, Beauty died. Talk about a total tear jerker. It's kind of crazy, she sleeps in the same place under our kitchen table bench that Beauty slept under.


----------



## Posh's Mom

irnfit said:


> I think besides Petedge, this is the other thing we can't resist. Thanks for the tip, because your dog looks beautiful. I just ordered the travel size of the shampoo/cond. I could open up a store with all the shampoos and conditioners I have bought for the dogs. I only have two for myself and they have a whole shelf full. :biggrin1:


Too funny. Your dogs are just adorable!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Thanks so much! I can't believe how obsessed with all things Hav I've become! Posh is just as wonderful as I imagined.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I bought that calming shampoo for my grandson as he now like to shower with Dad and wash his own hair ..
I am going to try it on my boys and see how it works .. I will have to wait as it is still too cold for a bath or a shower .
I will have to go on a search for this product - I think I bought it at the Elephant pharmacy last time .. 
Even my brother complained about the cold today and he still lives in Canada but they come to the desert for the winter so it is not just me !!


----------



## Suuske747

I use Petsilk like Dusty's mom.
I prefer the Phase 3 Texturizer and the Moisturizer shamp-cond. And then the Leave-In Rainforest Conditioner... And top it up with Liquid Silk Serum.....
And it works perfectly for Sierra's fur... The bottles aren't cheap, but they are concentrated and one has mix it 1 to 6 with water....so they do last longer than one would think at first..... Petsilk isn't available in stores, only online or groomers who sell it.... I just couldn't do with out it anymore!!! She smells so lovely when ready and her fur is sooo soft.....


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm going to look for the horse shampoo. I always thought it was funny when I had horses and my friends would talk about using Mane-n-Tail on their hair! lol ound: We don't have a single upscale pet store around here, but we've got plenty of farm stores!

Posh's mom, your Posh is adorable! I'm guessing you must be a photographer, your shots of Posh and Beauty are wonderful...they show a really artistic eye.
We LUV pictures around here BTW!

Beverly


----------



## Posh's Mom

I just remembered that I too once used Pantene on my childhood retriever. She was a really smelly dog and after using my own Pantene on her, I could never stand to use it on myself, always reminded me of wet dog after that.

Isn't it nice that Havs don't have that retriever smell?! I also can't use Irish Spring soap (ex boyfriend), do they even make that anymore?!

Yes, my husband and I are photographers...thanks Beverly for the compliments. We do mostly wedding photography www.TheDigitalArtHouse.com but I'd love to get into Pet photography some day because there is so much cheesy crap out there. Sorry I am totally off the shampoo subject here. I also had to attach a pic of my great dane Otto...


----------



## Jan D

I've been using the Bio Groom Super White on Havee's white and it works great. It leaves him soft and Super White!


----------



## SMARTY

Beverly, try this website, the bottom of the page. I paid close to $30 at my local feed store for 32 oz of the White and Brite. Yes it is so funny we used the Mane and Tail long before it was on the shelves for humans, we also used the hoof products for our nails.

http://www.findstuff.com/search.php?start=0&query=Shampoo&category=Sports+&+Outdoors


----------



## Laurief

I just tried the Pantene Blonde Expressions on Lily and I love how she smells. She looks really good too!!


----------



## Lynn

I just bought my Pantene Blonde Expressions today and I hope it works....it could save me alot of $$ in dog shampoo.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Laurief said:


> I just tried the Pantene Blonde Expressions on Lily and I love how she smells. She looks really good too!!


It does smell good and my Lilly feels soft also. I used Suave's version and I love the results.


----------



## Jan D

I want to try the Pantene on Havee, but he's black and white. I guess I'll just go for the regular shampoo and conditioner. Everyone is giving it such rave reviews!


----------



## Missy

Ok, I was skeptical, but I tried the Pantene for the first time last week on the boys-- I wanted to bring out Jaspers browns- So I used brunette expressions. He was so silky and looked really good - but no browner-- But Cash looked a little dull -- So today I went and Blonde Expressions for Jasper and Midnight Expressions for Cash -- and just the Everyday Pantene conditioner(one for shine.) My boys have never looked so beautiful!!! soft and silky-- and they are not nearly as itchy as they normally are. They were also incredibly easy to comp out!!!!

I almost got the Silver Expressions-- thought I could use it on both-- but it was a dark blue and I thought it might make Jassy's white blue. I seem to remember someone using the silver expression-- if you have weigh in and let me know what it does to white. 

thanks all for the recommendation!!


----------



## JanB

JanD, The Blonde Expressions is Ok on black. Tessa has black around her face and it's just fine. I've even used it on my hair (brown w/highlights) and it's fine. But I can see where using the brunette expressions wouldn't work on white.

Missy, My Mom has white hair and uses silver expressions shampoo, it makes whites brighter so maybe it will work better?


----------



## amy-ciara

In Europe Pantene is different to the products in the Unites States.

We use Petsilk before show and Virbac Sebocalm ( to get only from veterinarian) and Le Pooch products for usual treatment. We also tried #1 All Systems, unfortunatelly we putted too much lanolin inside the conditioning mix and my Ladys looked like coming out of a deepfryer.The moisturizing coat protector is ok.


----------



## Thumper

Aha!

More impressed customers!  Wayyy cool! Glad you like it, Missy. I DO think it keeps the mats away and brushes out so silky. Is the Brunette expressions colored? I haven't tried the silver yet, but would.

Kara


----------



## Jan D

Thanks Jan for the info. I'm looking forward to using the Pantene.


Jan


----------



## irnfit

With the Pantene, I could use the Blonde Expressions on Kodi - I think he is a "honey" color. But what should I use on Shelby, who is black and white. So far I have gotten very good results using either Isle of Dog or Eqyss with her, but they are expensive.

Also, Kara you said your get the Pantene for under $5 a bottle. Well here it is $6.50 a bottle. But it would still save me some $$$, because I'm pay about $18 a bottle now.


----------



## Jan D

Michele, 

Jan said that the Blonde Expressions is ok on black too. So I'm going to try it on Havee, who's black and white like Shelby.

Jan


----------



## Lilly's mom

irnfit said:


> With the Pantene, I could use the Blonde Expressions on Kodi - I think he is a "honey" color. But what should I use on Shelby, who is black and white. So far I have gotten very good results using either Isle of Dog or Eqyss with her, but they are expensive.





irnfit said:


> Also, Kara you said your get the Pantene for under $5 a bottle. Well here it is $6.50 a bottle. But it would still save me some $$$, because I'm pay about $18 a bottle now.[
> 
> _*Just use the refular Pantene. As for price I am useing Suaves version on the Pantene Just a suggestion.*_


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Why is Pantene Blonde Expressions better than other Pantene shampoos(there are a ton!)? Is it because it helps to brighten them up or is that the only ones you have tried?

I use Isle of Dog & Les Poochs. Love them both but $$$$$!


----------



## Thumper

Shannon, I don't know why its better than the regular Pantene, but it is? It leaves my hair softer (I've used both and like the blonde expressions).

Hmm..I think I get at Super Walmart, or Walgreens. The last time I bought it, it was 2/$10? But considering the money I've spent on Eqyss, combs, brushes, grooming products..I am not complaining! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Shampoo Update
Last night the pooches got their baths. I used the Pantene Blong Expressions - Honey for Kodi. I have to say that he looks wonderful. While he still is a furball of the cottony variety, his white/cream is very bright, and where he used to be sable is a beautiful honey color. He is also very soft. So, thanks for the tip. I still have one more to try on him, which is what I use - SunSilks Straighten up. Takes all the frizzies out.

On Shelby I used California Baby, which was mentioned somewhere. I ordered the sample sizes to try out. Well, she looks terrific. It left the white, very white and she is very silky. 

The Pantene cost me $11 for shampoo and cond, but they are huge bottles compared to the specialty dog shampoos. The Calif Baby is more in line with the expensive shampoos, so I'll probably use up some of my others before ordering more.


----------



## Moko

We've been using the Coat Handler for about three weeks now, and Molly's coat is unbelievably soft and more manageable. We could really see a difference, even after the first use, but each time it gets better. 

Molly's hair is pretty thick, and it's developing corkscrew curls as her new coat seems to be emerging. The matts were driving us crazy, but although she's still getting matts (by BREATHING, I think), I'm having an easier time with them.:whoo:

Although I'm loving her long, shaggy look, her breeder has suggested that we do a puppy cut to get her through this matting stage, and we are considering it.

But I just thought I'd pass along our experience so far with the Coat Handler...we'll probably give the Pantene a shot as well!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Laurief

I used the blonde expressions on Lily too, and I like the way her coat came out. I also used the coat handler on her. She is like Molly, where she has the corkscrew hair, but she still does get matted under her arms. I do like the way she looks with the blonde expressions though - a lot whiter.


----------



## elregalohavanese

*shampoos*

A lot of people including us who show dogs in our area use the plush puppy shampoo and conditioner. you can probably find a rep online or at a show. I posted this tip before but if your dog has a somewhat cottony coat, do the following. Shampoo with any shampoo(whitening if you like) After you rinse the dog...use 1 gallon of distilled water mixed with any conditioner about a quarter cup. pour this over your dog and do not rinse. It must be distilled water. you can buy it at the grocery. Hold your dog in a towel for as long as it will let you to allow the conditioner to work. One of our females had a somewhat cottony coat and this really softens her coat and makes it very manageable. You will be amazed. We only used this on her about once a month and it made grooming a snap. Her coat has changed as she has gotten older but we now do this on all our dogs. Susan


----------



## irnfit

I have Plush Puppy also and like it. I will try the distilled water rinse.

You said that her coat has changed a she got older. Has that cottony texture decreased? Kodi's seems to de lessening. He has such beautiful, wavy, silky hair under that cotton texture, so I was wondering if it will keep changing.


----------



## ama0722

I have a new people product that I have to look at. A friend sent it to me and I tried her recommendation and Dora's coat has never been more silky (and not oily silky!) I took and placed the condition on her and wrapped her in a plastic bag (yeah it seems funny and put a towel around her and let her lay down on the grooming table while I did the same to Belle. I will have to tell you what the conditioner is but it is a human product for dry hair. I totally rinsed them off but boy oh boy do both of my girls have nice coats now. Even my husband was wowed!


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> I have a new people product that I have to look at. A friend sent it to me and I tried her recommendation and Dora's coat has never been more silky (and not oily silky!) I took and placed the condition on her and wrapped her in a plastic bag (yeah it seems funny and put a towel around her and let her lay down on the grooming table while I did the same to Belle. *I will have to tell you what the conditioner is but it is a human product for dry hair*. I totally rinsed them off but boy oh boy do both of my girls have nice coats now. Even my husband was wowed!


Please let us know what it is......Oliver,Comet and I can share:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Okay it is L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture. It is noted for very dry, chemically processed hair. It is in a 16 oz jar that you dip your hand in to but seriously, I don't think I have found a product that I have loved this much. Make sure you totally rinse it out though as a little goes along way. Belle was kind of sticky and I had to put her under the sink after I started to blow dry her, I didn't get it all out.

Amanda


----------



## ama0722

Sorry I just found the link, I bet you can get it locally but my friend just shipped it to me with a you will love this note. She has a coton that she grooms and she said the owner told her to use it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=278240701&pf_rd_i=507846

Amanda


----------



## elregalohavanese

*shampoos*

Her coat changed gradually and is now not so cottony. Of course, she had a litter of pups so that could have had something to do with it ..but her coat is much better. Try the water and conditioner. YOu will love it.Susan


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - thanks for the tip - I'm going to get some for my cottony coat Maltese today. The Maltese breeders are also using Plush Puppy swishy coat in the rinse to get the curls out. It's a temporary solution to get the long flowing coat Maltese and Afghan Hounds are to have. I'm going to make that boy gorgeous yet!


----------



## Thumper

ama0722 said:


> Okay it is L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture. It is noted for very dry, chemically processed hair. It is in a 16 oz jar that you dip your hand in to but seriously, I don't think I have found a product that I have loved this much. Make sure you totally rinse it out though as a little goes along way. Belle was kind of sticky and I had to put her under the sink after I started to blow dry her, I didn't get it all out.
> 
> Amanda


I've tried that stuff!!! It is AWESOME! I haven't used it on Gucci yet, but thanks for the tip! lol, wonder why I didn't think to use it on her, it leaves my hair SOOO shiny and soft. I'm always buying deep conditioners for my hair since it is so fine/frail.

It is alot like the conditioner that they give you when you color treat your hair, I think...Good stuff.

Kara


----------



## mom23girls

I've been using Mane & Tail on Amy because that's what the previous owner reccomended. Amy tends to get really "frizzy" after her bath (see pic) & this stuff just isn't helping, so I think I'll give the Pantene a try. One groomer used mink oil on her & that helped. I brought her to Pet Smart for a bath last week & she looked even worse than when I groom her! I don't think they took the time to comb her as they were blow drying because she was still really curly. 

I made her some hair bows, like the ones the sell at Gymboree (the curlies). They are so much fun to make, just wrap grosgrain around a straw & spray stiffener on them & then sew them together & attach an elastic. I make them to match the kids hair curlies! So cute! I don't have one of them together, but I'll try to post a few photos so you can see them. They're so much cheaper to make them yourself! PetSmart had cute tank tops for $2.49, you might want to check it out.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I tried Pantenes BE and it didnt care for it on Tripp. He smelled good but it just made his hair very 'flyaway?". Does that make sense? He is very cottony & i will try the distilled water w/conditioner method to see if that helps. I like the Isle of Dog heavy managment conditioner for him. I have not yet tried it on Dreamer.
Jax has a very very smooth & silky coat. The Pantene made him soft & shiny but so does any shampoo i have used on him. At least Pantene was the cheapest & so i may continue to use that on him. He is starting to blow coat & i just wish he was easier to groom. He wont sit still or lay down *at all *for me.


----------



## storybookstory

Thumperlove said:


> I still like the Pantene Blonde Expressions, it whitens Gucci up plenty and it leaves her coat really silky, I've been using Eqyss for the last month or so, but I can't say it does that much better to justify the HUGE price difference (its much more expensive!)
> 
> Plus, I love the way she smells w/ the Pantene!
> 
> Kara


I'm glad you wrote this - I have to give my dog his first bath, and I was wondering if it would be okay just to use my pantene, or the kids suave shampoo. Can anyone give me a quick lesson on doggie baths? Do I need to comb him out?

Thanks!

Sally


----------



## ama0722

Lisa- I have never managed to get Belle's hair to the ground. I think it is just so fine it breaks like crazy. Someone referred to it as the grass line and Belle has always had that but then again she is very active. I have a friend who has a maltese that she wrapped when it was younger and that dog has an amazing coat but doesn't play outdoors. Sigh- I gave up on her years ago! She does keep a long top knot surprising, but she doesn't let Dora chew it and she likes her hair up. But her side coat breaks really easily.

I was reading something on afghan's last night. It said the difference between afghan's now and 50 years ago is very obvious in the coat. It said breeders learned to brush them wet rather than dry. I have always been told to do the opposite?


----------



## Thumper

Yes, I'd brush the dog before a bath, make sure all the mats are out, or else they will get worse!

Some dogs do fine with human shampoos, others can be sensitive to perfumes in any shampoo/cond. it just depends on your dog.

Some people won't use human shampoos because they've read about pH differences, but I haven't had a problem, its an individual choice. Personally, I think most dog products either leave her smelling bad or don't soften her coat as much as I'd like.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

ama0722 said:


> I was reading something on afghan's last night. It said the difference between afghan's now and 50 years ago is very obvious in the coat. It said breeders learned to brush them wet rather than dry. I have always been told to do the opposite?


 Amanda, I've always been told by other Hav breeders & handlers to make sure I don't brush the coat dry, but I find that I get worse results from brushing damp/wet. I comb through it dry, then bathe, then brush out damp, but I'm very careful when the hair is wet.


----------



## Jan D

I also tried the Pantene on Havee. It really made him smell good! 

I use Coat Handlers and Bio Groom Super White on his white hair and I think this combo makes his white whiter and it stays whiter longer than the Pantene though. Just my observation. It has a great subtle (sp?) smell too. I'll try the Pantene again though--can't beat the price!


----------



## [email protected]

how do I find the history of the Havanese..I've heard different stories..my Smudge was a rescue and had been abandoned with a puncturred lung and three broken ribs...he has been a part of the family for one year...after haviing four yorkies..my last died a year before we found smudge..not really in themarket for a dog..but he came to me at the right time after being ill for some time..he filled the void and then some after Maggie had passed..he is a pure joy..thank you ..michele


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly,
I feel the same way. There have been a few times where DOra had to go straight in the bath and let me tell you the matting afterwards was a nightmare! It was just interested as they showed pics of champion afghans early on and now and the coat difference was amazing. One of the early breeders said the only difference is grooming them wet v. dry. I just thought that was interesting.

Amanda


----------



## Jane

I use the "basting" method to bathe. It uses a little more shampoo, but it seems to cause fewer after-bath mats.

I fill the sink with 3-4" of warm water while I drizzle in some shampoo (maybe 1T?) and the water gets all sudsy. Then I scoop and pour (with a small cup) that soapy water all over the dog repeatedly. I rub the dirtier areas gently. The water ends up brown with all the dirt that comes off! Then I drain the soapy water and rinse with a spray hose.

When I applied the shampoo directly to the dog (even diluted) and worked it in to generate lather, they ended up with more "skin-level mats" when I groomed them out - ugh.


----------



## ama0722

Jane,
I do something similar too. I never put shampoo directly on- except for butt baths! I take a large measuring cup and put in my shampoo and add water then pour it over and suds it. Seems to get thru her hair a lot better.

Amanda


----------



## mom23girls

Gave Amy a bath with the Pantene yesterday & she looks beautiful! I LOVE the way she smells too! Jane...I used your "basting technique" and it was so much easier than the way I was doing it. She rinsed out without a problem. I did add a little conditioner over the shampoo before rinsing her & combing her was so easy. I think the shampoo helped reduce the "fuzzies" a little.

I took a video of her after her bath drying herself off, it's hysterical.ound: I need to figure out how to get it on you tube. I'll try to post it.


----------



## Jane

Jen, I'm glad the basting worked out for you and Amy! After I rinse the shampoo out, I apply the conditioner directly to the dog. Then I lay a towel (like a face towel size) -- that has been soaked with very warm water and wrung out-- over the body of the dog to help him to stay warm and get the conditioner to really 'soak' in for as long as he can stand it (usually a few minutes). Then I rinse.


----------

